

Robots learn to walk like a senior citizen   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19901-robots-learn-to-walk-like-a-senior-citizen.html

======
stcredzero
The early Asimos already had some aspects of seniors citizen movement. It's
easy to understand this if you ever had a back injury. The early Asimo "poopy-
pants" reduces the force on the lower back by keeping the torso carefully
balanced. I know this because I hurt my back and ended up walking like that
for a month.

Watch old people riding the bus. Often their use of handholds is for the
purpose of reducing the cantilever force their lower back must take.

